# Tri Colour Hognose Breeding Loan ?



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a large male Tri Colour Hognose , if anyone has a female, interested in a breeding loan ? 07777 606600


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Tri coloured Hoggie*

Has anyone got a female for sale ???


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

There's a littlun here 
Preloved | tri coloured hognose snake female for sale in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Hoggie*

Thanks Tim , but ideally looking for an adult


----------

